# Neues in der Spielhalle



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2011)

Hallo!

Zum Jahreswechsel gibt es endlich mal wieder ein paar Änderungen an der Spielhalle.

Neue Spiele:
DynamicSystems - Physik basiertes Knobelspiel
DynamicSystems II  - Physik basiertes Knobelspiel

Tja, last but not least - die Punkte werden mal wieder gelöscht. 

Anregungen oder Kritik gern wie immer hier im Thema.


----------



## scholzi (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Servus
jetzt hab ich es auch mal auf Platz 1 geschafft....Danke für dieses Glücksgefühl Joachim  
Auch wenns nicht lange anhalten wird!
Und damit mir das morgen auch noch einer glaubt!


----------



## Conny (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Immer wenn ich eine gute Punktzahl habe wird sie gelöscht 

 so ist das Leben eben, nichts ist beständig


----------



## Christine (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Die neuen Spiele sind ja ganz witzig, aber ich lande immer auf irgendwelchen Facebook oder Werbeseiten.


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

@Conny
Ja, die Spiele sind nicht explizit für unsere Spielhallensoftware und daher kann man keine Punkte sammeln...

@Else
Wo du aber auch wieder drauf klickst  

Die beiden Spiele sind Freeware, da muss man mit ein paar kleinen Einschränkungen leben. Solang man keine Punkte übermitteln möchte sollte es im groben jedoch ok sein. Ich find die Aufgaben im späteren Verlauf echt kniffelig und gut umgesetzt.

Wer ein Android Smartphone/Tablet hat und solche Spiele mag, dem empfehle ich "Aparatus" aus dem Marketplace. Ähnliches Konzept und optisch noch besser umgesetzt.

Ich hoffe die neuen Spiele sorgen dennoch für Kurzweil.


----------



## Springmaus (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*




_Hallo


vielen Dank !!!!!

Jetzt macht es wieder richtig Spaß zu Spielen 

_


----------



## Doris (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Hallo Joachim

supiiii, dann kann ich ja wieder neu versuchen 

Vielen vielen DANK​


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Nur mal als Info - die Spielhalle ist (leider mal wieder) kurzfristig abgeschaltet wegen einer Sicherheitslücke - ein Patch gibt es wohl und wird umgehend eingepflegt. Dann gibts auch wieder die Spielhalle.


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

 Spielhalle ???? ja hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen  ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, wie kommt man denn da hin  komisch ....


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

... oben im Menü auf "Community" klicken und dort dann auf "Spielhalle" - ist immo aber abgeschaltet.


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Danke, werde ich wenn´s wieder geht ausprobieren und Punkten in mir steckt ein kleiner Zocker also mal warm anziehen


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Closed......:shock


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

... vorübergehend - denke bis Dienstag werde ich es geschafft haben...


----------



## katja (10. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Dienstag ist knapp vorbei.....


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

Na na na na...  ich hab ja nicht gesagt welcher Dienstag.    

Aber - habs grad eben gemacht - sie ist wieder offen.  Und das sogar vor Dienstag ...  

Und noch: welcome back!


----------



## katja (11. März 2012)

*AW: Neues in der Spielhalle*

danke und danke


----------

